# Alatarial's kidding thread- day 150 kidded



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Alatarial is on day 144 today- she is a first timer and looking like a single

Her sire is Rosasharn SS Legolas *S and her dam is NC PromisedLand Dad's Delight

She was bred to NC PromisedLand RB Bolero *S

She was not impressed with her birthing cut today if you cant tell!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Alatarial's kidding thread- day 144*

she is looking good...nice udder going on to.... :greengrin:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Alatarial's kidding thread- day 144*

I know, thank you! I was pleasantly surprised today when I shaved her hair off and saw what was hiding underneath!


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: Alatarial's kidding thread- day 144*

Yippee!!!!!! I love black and white goaties!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Alatarial's kidding thread- day 144*

She looks very nice! udder and all but i must say she looks slightly ticked off in the first pic! lol


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Alatarial's kidding thread- day 144*

Wow....you are busy at your place! Can't wait to see some more new babies!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Alatarial's kidding thread- day 144*

She's looking good.


cdtrum said:


> Wow....you are busy at your place! Can't wait to see some more new babies!


Ditto, thanks for keeping us in babies and pics to :drool: over.


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: Alatarial's kidding thread- day 146*

How is she doing Addie?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Alatarial's kidding thread- day 146*

I wish my FF Bailey had an udder like that! LOL...Your pretty little girl certainly looks a bit miffed about losing her pants! :slapfloor:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Alatarial's kidding thread- day 146*

Thanks!
She is doing good tonight- hanging on for sure- udder is steadily filling but not tight yet, and ligs are right there, 147 tomorrow, so can't be too long now!
I tried to get some pictures tonight but she was really uncooperative, I may have gotten one good one I will post in a bit.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Alatarial's kidding thread- day 147*

148 today and nothing really new to report- so we wait!
I will try to get a picture of her tonight


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Alatarial's kidding thread- day 148*

Nothing.........maybe starting to get posty....but nothing else...pics soon


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Alatarial's kidding thread- day 148*


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: Alatarial's kidding thread- day 148*

udder looking nice


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Alatarial's kidding thread- day 148*

Soon! Her udder is filling up!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Alatarial's kidding thread- day 148*

I hope she goes tomorrow.....we will see
See is happily laying around tonight not up to anything at all


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Alatarial's kidding thread- day 149*

Okay Tara- here we are day 149- I even shut off the laptop last night so I would NOT be able to stare at you willfully on the camera. But here you are this morning I see, happily muching away on hay. I have been patiently waiting for your kiddos to arrive and not bugging you much, ( I know I know you HATE when I try to take photos of your hiney) but today the poking and prodding and dragging you around for long walks begins, really its for your sake I promise!


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: Alatarial's kidding thread- day 149*

Oh Addie- I soooooo know!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Alatarial's kidding thread- day 149*

Are you thinking of inducing?


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: Alatarial's kidding thread- day 149*

How is she doing Addie?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Alatarial's kidding thread- day 149*

How is she? :hug:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Alatarial's kidding thread- day 149*

No changes at all today from last night.....and actually Ashley I am, if I dont see any progress by tomorrow morning at the latest, I will be. She is a small first timer and is looking like a single, but we will see. Hopefully I get there tonight and she has made dramatic progress.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Alatarial's kidding thread- day 149*

:hug: ray:


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: Alatarial's kidding thread- day 149*

keep us updated!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Alatarial's kidding thread- day 149*

Darn girl better get it on. lol Everyone seems to want to go late this year.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Alatarial's kidding thread- day 149*

Finally- progress!!

She had a huge long string of white goo today (plug) and her udder has filled considerably since 1:00 this afternoon AND ligs are going, one side is already gone and one side is wicked low....soooo.....babies soon....tomorrow probably, but watching her very closely through the night
ray: for a safe easy kidding with :kidred: :kidblue:

pictures soon


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Alatarial's kidding thread- day 149*









posty








best rear shot I could get- she did not want me back there- lol- but you can see how much her udder filled since yesterday


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Alatarial's kidding thread- day 149*

not much longer will she be able to hold out


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Alatarial's kidding thread- day 149 *babies soon**

Babies very soon!! :leap:

Her belly has a point to the bottom of it and yep...her pretty udder has definately filled!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Alatarial's kidding thread- day 149 *babies soon**

It might be a long night- look at her position of choice tonight


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Alatarial's kidding thread- day 149 *babies soon**

yep.... she looks posty to.....babies real soon... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Alatarial's kidding thread- day 149 *babies soon**

ooh exciting! looks like tonight!


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: Alatarial's kidding thread- day 149 *babies soon**

That position was the one Jazz was in right up to the actual birth. One leg out!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Alatarial's kidding thread- day 149 *babies soon**

Well she is still holding on this morning- but that last bit of lig is almost gone, so it shouldnt be long now

Im putting money that she will kid between 11 and 3 when I have to work today :hair:


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: Alatarial's kidding thread- day 150 *babies soon**

Ugh!!!!!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Alatarial's kidding thread- day 150 *babies soon**

Do you have your cam up for all us people addicted to watching others animals give birth? LOL :ROFL:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Alatarial's kidding thread- day 150 *babies soon**

She is in labor- contractions up and down pawing etc....cervix has started to dilate, but not ready to push yet, and I have to go to work! like right now! I stayed as long as I could and now hubby is taking over

Please pray for a textbook delivery for Tara!

And yep cam is up and running.....


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Alatarial's kidding thread- day 150 *babies soon**

could i have the link again?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Alatarial's kidding thread- day 150 *babies soon**

yeah I cant find the link


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Alatarial's kidding thread- day 150 *babies soon**

If you go to www.marestare.com website and click on live cams it gives a list of all the ones available. Just scroll down to Pheonix Rising.


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: Alatarial's kidding thread- day 150 *babies soon**

She uses barncam.ath.cx


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Alatarial's kidding thread- day 150 *babies soon**

Oops...sorry wrong one. Been watching so many lately :hammer: No wonder I was like "that baby already has a sweater on, lol.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Alatarial's kidding thread- day 150 *babies soon**

asks for a user name and password. dosnt work. you have a direct link to the camera?


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Alatarial's kidding thread- day 150 *babies soon**

I am working on it now.....because its an ip cam I have to work out the bugs for guest log in....... I love that it doesnt need a computer at all but it would be so much easier to stream over a server like marestare for guests to view. I am trying to ignore her lol she hates me watching her!

Not much going on but some pawing and ups and down!

Ill keep you informed!

Joe


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Alatarial's kidding thread- day 150 *babies soon**

thank you!
good luck Alatarial!


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

*Re: Alatarial's kidding thread- day 150 *babies soon**

She is in active labor. Babies real soon


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Alatarial's kidding thread- day 150 *babies soon**

YAY!!!!


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Alatarial's kidding thread- day 150 *babies soon**

Hope everythings OK!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Alatarial's kidding thread- day 150 *babies soon**

Well she started pushing shortly before I could get out of work- all seemed to be going as planned until she stopped pushing. I rushed out of work and flew to the barn as quick as I could, but it was still a good 30-40 min since she had started pushing until I got there. Right away I went in to find a foot....good, found another and started to help pull, nothing came so I went in to investigate further....what the theres a third foot, okay regroup I go all the way in to push the second kid back that was trying to come with the first kid. Kid one's head was back, finally got that turned around and pulled kid out, ALIVE I didnt believe my eyes. A little moonspotted buckling. 
Went to work on number two kid now, two front feet great........no head. I go all the way back in to find the head but as soon as I pulled it right, it would flop back, so I assumed at this point kid two had already passed. Nearly impossible to get that head right and pull it out at the same time, I had to pull both front legs out and eventually the belly followed and hind legs, then the head last. I knew it, long since passed, and a doe too.

Anyway- the boy is alive and mom is doing as well as could be expected, I really had to to dig around in there for a long time to sort things out. She tore a little but there wasnt much blood from that and she was started to pass her afterbirth. She was interested in her boy and cleaned him up when i put him in front of her, but she is very very sore. So he is home being bottlefed and she is mending on banamine and antiobiotics.

Not the way I wanted it to go, but it happens that way sometimes. I cant say for sure when the doeling died in-utero, but it was definately before I got her brother out. I have a feeling her umbilical cord snapped in the entanglement.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

poor baby girl and momma

Glad the boy is good and he sounds pretty


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm so sorry she had a rough delivery...and that you lost the little doe. Congrats on the healthy boy and I pray that mom recovers fully.


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

Sorry about the doe, Hope Mom feels better quickly. :hug:


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

Oh Addie,I am so sorry! Hope she mends quickly.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wow tough season! 
:hug:
glad you were there to help out. and congrats on the boy.


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

So sorry for the loss Addie, Hope mom mends quickly. 
Congrats on the little boy. My ray: are with all of you


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Sorry for your loss, but at least you got the buck out alive. 

Not to be gross, but you can usually tell if the kid has been dead a while or not by the eye color. Normal eye color means not too long, opaque/cloudy eyes probably a day and indented eyes mean the kid is mummified.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

They were a little cloudy- but Im pretty sure she died before I could get the buckling out, I think in all of the untangling and pushing around I had to do the cord snapped

Anyway- picture of the little miracle boy coming soon


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

You did what you had to do to save the doe, so don't feel bad about it. Sounds like maybe she died a few hours before and caused the tangle, but anything is possible. When Dawn kidded, with the first kid dead, his eyes were cloudy and he probably caused the whole tangle. blah.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

So sorry for the loss, but great job saving the guy. Healing thoughts for momma. :hug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so sorry that you lost the doeling - but congrats on the buckling!!!!

Give momma a big hug!


----------

